# What are you currently working on?



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

So lovely people of PerC, what are you currently working on? And how exactly are you staying motivated to finish it? 

I'm stuck in a bit of a rut at the moment, I will start something and then I cant find the motivation to actually get on and do it... story of my life. 

Anyway, enough of my ramblings, here is what I am currently working on... 










Please feel free to criticise it, I have never actually drawn a person before, I usually draw animals (you can hide your mistakes in their fur/hair) but I thought I would give it a go. Also, please post your own, I would love to see what you are currently doing!


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Coopsickle said:


> So lovely people of PerC, what are you currently working on? And how exactly are you staying motivated to finish it?
> 
> I'm stuck in a bit of a rut at the moment, I will start something and then I cant find the motivation to actually get on and do it... story of my life.
> 
> ...


Ah that looks beautiful so far. If you can draw animals, than you can draw people, and vice versa, at least thats what i think. 

it's hard to criticize something, when you do not know the aim of it. Like what are you going for with it? Are you trying to be realistic with the anatomy? And are you using a reference to guide your eye? O don't think it needs to be criticized anyways heh.

As for me, well, I'm working on a series of paintings, or I was. But it got derailed, once my computer broke, and I havent put together a new one yet, its been a couple of months. And its very frustrating. I mean its such a set back for me, I wouldve did like 2 more paintings by now in addition of the one I was working on before this all happened. >.< So motivation is never a problem, its more so, stupid things like this occurring, where something inhibits me from finishing when I want too. but really the problem is my own self, as I couldve got my computer together right after it burned out, but reluctance due to not knowing what I will do with the money i have, I may do this or that later, so i need this and that. I put all my money towards the future, for something I am striving for, and this expense came out of nowhere. but im going to get my parts this week, hopefully I can knock this extremely undone painting out..










Its really undone atm the people need to be painted, as that is just a tone I will work from, but they will be much lighter, the sun thingy in the center needs to be colored more, the snow needs to be colored more, the snakes have to be colored as that is just again a tone to work from, I may add more tones to the blue water and sky, and there are two addition figures that have to go in the blue water, that are rather big, who have an important meaning in relation to the two in the snake... this idea came from me, out of a deeper place inside, but >.< I just want to bring it to life, but I am getting in my own way. typing this makes me want to go to microcenter right now lol.


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

Pseudonymity said:


> Ah that looks beautiful so far. If you can draw animals, than you can draw people, and vice versa, at least thats what i think.
> 
> it's hard to criticize something, when you do not know the aim of it. Like what are you going for with it? Are you trying to be realistic with the anatomy? And are you using a reference to guide your eye? O don't think it needs to be criticized anyways heh.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I can't paint, always wished I could but I rely on my rubber too much. That will look awesome when it is finished! Get your computer fixed!

I'm starting to realise that I don't really have the patience for drawing and I have absolutely no imagination... well not one I could ever draw from, I'll just stick to my day job  commission work sucks anyway. 

And regarding your questions for critisism, I have no idea what I am aiming for, I know my drawings never quite look realistic but I'm not aiming for cartoon and it is partially referenced because I cannot draw people!


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Coopsickle said:


> Oh wow, I can't paint, always wished I could but I rely on my rubber too much. That will look awesome when it is finished! Get your computer fixed!
> 
> I'm starting to realise that I don't really have the patience for drawing and I have absolutely no imagination... well not one I could ever draw from, I'll just stick to my day job  commission work sucks anyway.
> 
> And regarding your questions for critisism, I have no idea what I am aiming for, I know my drawings never quite look realistic but I'm not aiming for cartoon and it is partially referenced because I cannot draw people!


If you can draw and especially shade in tones, which it appears like you can do, then you can paint! You just have to strip the color of its color, and perceive it as values of light and dark -- black and white. You could even do a underpainting of grey tones, and build upon that with color. paint is better than the eraser, that is if you use oils or acrylics, as you can always go over it with more paint. 

Ah you could draw from imagination, it's easy. one of the ways i learned how, was drawing from a empty space. what i mean by that, is that i used to draw somethng simple or something like a object. and then i would just sort of do fractals within it, and then outside of it.. kinda like connecting lines and dots, eventually more things gradually came through. i started to realize that this whole thing is about seeing, thinking in images. at that point one can think in images, and then it just sort of forms itself. you should try it, you have skills.. at one point i never painted, i was actually intimidated. i thought it would look like crap, but one day something changed, i did art for someone, not for money or gain, but because they needed help. and i painted, and i saw that i did have an inner sense for color, that it was always there, i just had to believe in myself. im sure you can, dont give up!

I got my computer pieces just now, so i should be building my pc either today or tomorrow. so i will begin again, afgter long delay. im happy.


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

That looks stellar! The detail on the roses and the way you did her profile is dead on! Plus I really love how you contoured the face. As far as I can tell, there's nothing that I can critique at the moment.

At the moment this ( very unfinished ) thing I'm trying to complete is for a video I'm working on and this is just a part of it. I have to get the rest of the face done, the flowers, arms and well... everything basically. It's kind of flat and lacking in detail in a lot of things so far.










I just want to get this thing behind me, I already finished the audio for it... just that I can't seem to stay focused on something for longer than an hour or I get irritated that it's not done yet.


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks good so far! I know exactly what you mean by getting annoyed that it isn't finished. I rarely finish anything! I will have to try different mediums, I am very much stuck in my ways and only ever using a 2B pencil, maybe I will try something in colour, or pastels... hmmm


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Belrose said:


> That looks stellar! The detail on the roses and the way you did her profile is dead on! Plus I really love how you contoured the face. As far as I can tell, there's nothing that I can critique at the moment.
> 
> At the moment this ( very unfinished ) thing I'm trying to complete is for a video I'm working on and this is just a part of it. I have to get the rest of the face done, the flowers, arms and well... everything basically. It's kind of flat and lacking in detail in a lot of things so far.
> 
> ...


i need to learn how to work on the computer, to do digital art! I have a tablet, but i have never really used it, primarily because my computer was having serious problems. since then, I built a new computer, hopefully, I can make time to learn how to work digitally, i really want to make this comic that has been in my mind for a while now. seeing this makes me want to work.


----------

